# Giveaway of the Day 12/15:  Congratulations meaghan<3



## Janice (Dec 15, 2007)

Todays giveaway is Antiquitease Finery: Plum!

CONGRATULATIONS *meaghan<3*! You're today's winner! Please PM me with your mailing address. :congrats:

Please remember the rules - only one entry per member per day! You cannot win more than one "Haul a Day" Giveaway, so if you have already won, please do not enter. (This does not include the Barbie raffle.)

And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

The winner will be selected by generating a random number based on how many replies there are to the this thread. To make the replies more fun, let's tell a story:
*
I was holiday shopping in this madhouse called WAL*MART when out of the blue this lady in the toy aisle started... *
_CONTINUE THE STORY BY ADDING YOUR OWN ADDITION TO THE TALE BASED ON THE PREVIOUS POST BEFORE YOU_

Good luck, I can't wait to read the story we end up with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What a great story tonight! Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

picking her nose and eating it! Wal-mart can be so trashy sometimes!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

next she went to grab a bag of ice and put it on her head


----------



## soco210 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

I gagged and told her that isn't where boogers go


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

As I was saying this, she picked a little deeper and rubbed it on the cart...


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

as well as the toy display to her right


----------



## starz (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

My children watched in disgust as....


----------



## The_N (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

she strolled down the aisle with her cart full of boogery toys.


----------



## COBI (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

So, she took the ice off her head.  Pulled the booger-laden finger out of her mouth and wiped it on the latest incarnation of Tickle Me Elmo... and, of course, TM Elmo started laughing because what does he know.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

She than turned the corner, stripped out of clothes.. and what do you know.. she was really SANTA CLAUS...


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

....That sent her into a frenzy and she ran out the door screaming......


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

She then went to the candy aisle and started opening bags, eating some candy and then putting the bags back, now tainted with her boogers!


----------



## jezzy (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

There was a commotion at the end of the isle when I looked up & it was Mrs Clause telling Santa...


----------



## kokometro (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Sadly, she drove her cart right past the Kleenex section and into the 
Kathie Lee Gifford collection of  undergarments.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

to go to hell, that she was tired of being his maid. Then Santa raised his hand and said....


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

"Ho Ho Hold Up, wait a minute!"


----------



## *KT* (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

It's the elves who do most of the heavy cleaning up at the North Pole!  All I ask is that you...


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

To which she replied, "Ho???? You're the one that has little elf slaves...and I KNOW they do more than make toys for you...."


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

keep the reindeers OFF MY BED!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

And, if you can't do that... then I think that I we may need to separate because  I have a thing for Rudolph!


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

At that reply, Rudolph came down from the roof and approached Mrs. Clause shyly.  "Mrs. Clause, it's touching to know that you are attracted to me..but..


----------



## XShear (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

To which Mrs. Claus replied, "At least the reindeer cuddle! Unlike someone I know ..."


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Just then Rudolph walked in on the argument, white powder still clinging to his nose and asked if she was coming... "That's why you're always rubbing your nose!" said Santa as Rudolph and Mrs. Claus walked out together.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Santa ran after them with his face red with RAGE


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ayoungie* 

 
_At that reply, Rudolph came down from the roof and approached Mrs. Clause shyly. "Mrs. Clause, it's touching to know that you are attracted to me..but.._

 

 My heart has been given unconditionally to the doll they call 'cupie'


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

But suddenly a snowball hits rudolph's nose


----------



## Araylan (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

and broke it..


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Rudolph turned just in time to see Britney Spears hurl another snowball at him and shout...


----------



## righteothen (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

"So that's why your nose is so bright!" I said.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

and she said, "won't you ride my sleigh tonight?"


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

And Rudolph replied, "I'm not goin near K-Fed's leftovers!!!!!"  So he . . . . .


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

ran back to the car with its little bloody nose.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

and screamed to Britney..."you should really start wearing some underwear!!"...then off to the North Pole Rudolph went to....


----------



## smilebacklovely (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

be with his one true love, frosty the snowman...


----------



## Divinity (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Britney screams after him, "We made a DEAL Rudy!!"  By this time Mrs. Clause was marching over to protect her man-deer when...


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

..Brit ran over his foot and...


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

...then she went to Starbucks to...


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

meet up with Perez Hilton to give him an exclusive interview about...


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 

 
_meet up with Perez Hilton to give him an exclusive interview about..._

 

how she has never really been able to sing, perez went insane then...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Told her he's Perez by day, Paris by night...


----------



## rainy (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

and founded the first international The Hills / Deal or No Deal hybrid fanclub, whose mission it was to...


----------



## Holls* (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Britney said "oh I wondered why you looked funny in that dress." You should really consider borrowing my undies...I dont use them anyway.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

and she replied I dont wear undies under there


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

wo what perez replied, "you must be crazy ms britney! i don't need any more std's that i already have! shame on you for even suggesting such a ridiculous idea!"


----------



## lainz (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

and he went home to blog about his ordeal...when all of a sudden.....


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Rudolphs nose started turning green.................


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Perez blogged on how green his nose looked and drew "semen" dripping from it!  (eeww)


----------



## Kristal (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

and then chris crocker made a video saying LEAVE RUDOLPH ALONE!!


----------



## luckyme (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Britney said "If you think I am crazy, you should meet my friends Paris and Lindsey!"


----------



## serendipityii (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

both of whom showed up to help her gain...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

To which a drunken Lindsey replied "Urgh no way, I'm totally, liek, totally the only one worth mentioning".


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Brit got upset that Lindsay was trying to steal her spotlight and


----------



## danabird (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

hit her with an umbrella


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

500 pounds! Which made her so angry that...


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Meanwhile, Mrs. Clause was back...


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorningGlory* 

 
_Meanwhile, Mrs. Clause was back..._

 
to rescue Rudolf from all the smackin' pervettes. She hopped on rudolf's back and said, "I'm going to fix that green nose of yours by.....


----------



## redambition (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

... flying you round in circles until you're dizzy! then...


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_... flying you round in circles until you're dizzy! then..._

 
I shall take you to the finest plastic surgeon in the entire North Pole. There is a problem, however; the plastic surgeon is a....


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_I shall take you to the finest plastic surgeon in the entire North Pole. There is a problem, however; the plastic surgeon is a...._

 

A Chippendale dancer at night; he moonlights as Mr. Klaws when all of a sudden....


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

His plastic nose started to peel, and he had to quit his night job. What will I do now? he said...


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

The plastic surgeon said they still needed some dancers at the club he worked at...


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

so he made his way on down to the club and...


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

There was Tyra Banks and the cast of ANTM!  Tyra looked at him and said...


----------



## pahblov (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_so he made his way on down to the club and..._

 
..realized his prized collar and cuffs where gone! Someone must have...


----------



## trishee03 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

hidden them in Gwen Stefani's...


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

purse....he said he couldn't repair his nose with out his lucky cuffs so....


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

he went to a charity and claimed he had eyeball cancer, but no money for treatment and they gave him money, which he used to repair his nose.. but had quite a bit left over...


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

so he went back to the chipendale club and proceeded to head to the "champange room" ...when


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

to buy a new outfit...


----------



## user46 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_so he went back to the chipendale club and proceeded to head to the "champange room" ...when_

 
he started to strip, and forgot that his belly wasnt even real!!


----------



## ln_marie_d (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_so he went back to the chipendale club and proceeded to head to the "champange room" ...when_

 
all of a sudden Santa appeared......


----------



## frocher (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

...because he had gastric bypass a few years ago for health reasons...


----------



## faifai (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

but we all know that was just an excuse, he really just wanted to slim down to look sexy in his Santa suit for hot ol' Mrs. Claus...


----------



## Holly (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

even though she's been bugging him to do it anyhow because of health concerns...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

ever since he farted and it took his belly 5 minutes to stop shaking


----------



## nikki (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

So, now Rudolph had the dirt on Santa.....He was moonlighting as a Chippendale and....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

now the world will know and never look at him the same. he...


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

STARTED TO DO A SLOW DANCE TO BURN ALL THE COOKiiES HE HAD iiNDULGED iiN SO FAR THAT NiiGHT....


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

...and suddenly became addicted to slow dancing and working out so he...


----------



## toxik (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/15: Antiquitease Finery: Plum*

....forgot to hand us all our MAC!! ....


----------

